# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων Πεμπτη 12/6/14

## RAMBO

Την Πεμπτη 12/6 στις 9 το βραδυ στην πλατεια στο Γκαζι εχουμε κανονισει συναντηση....εγω,ο metalhead,ο Tolis 1989,o Tolis 93,ο Ηλαπ..ο Cobra αν τελικα μας τιμησει  :01. Razz:  ...να κρεπαλιασουμε :08. Turtle: 



Ψηνεται κανεις αλλος?

----------


## Tolis 1989

Αυτά είναι!....Ελάτε όσοι μπορείτε να τα πούμε από κοντά!
Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να κάνουμε κραιπάλη διαίτης!  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Ενδιαφέρον! Αλλά με τα μαρούλια κα τα στεγνά φιλέτα του Τόλη δεν το 'κόβω' για κρεπάλιασμα :01. ROFL:  Για να δούμε αν θα μπορέσουμε........

----------


## RAMBO

Να προσθεσω οτι θα βρεθουμε εξω απο την σταση του μετρο Κεραμεικος


Golden εγω παω για κρεπαλη διχως αυριο  :01. Razz: τωρα αν κανενα απο τα γατακια αντεξει θα εχουμε και συνεχεια στα ξενυχταδικα της περιοχης με απωτερο σκοπο να χωνεψουμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άλλα Ράμπο τα κορίτσια δε βλέπω να συμμετέχουν , γιατι καλή η αντροπαρέα αλλα και λίγο άρωμα γυναίκας χρειάζετε να ομορφαίνει η ατμόσφαιρα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Tι να κανουμε ρε Ηλια αλλες δεν μας καταδεχοντε αλλες ειναι μακρυα......απονη ζωη

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

απλα ένα θα πώ  είχαν μια ευκαιρία και την κλώτσησαν τα κορίτσια  :01. Razz: 
αλλα το θετικό είναι ότι έχουν ακόμη περιθώριο αναθεώρησης  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Το πολυ πολυ να βρουμε εκει τπτ  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι αυτο είναι δεδομένο , όπως όμως δεδομένη είναι και η ποιότητα των συμφορουμητισσών μας και θα ήταν μια ευχάριστη παρέα , όταν με τα κορίτσια που μιλάτε διαδικτυακά δίνετε η ευκαιρία να τα λέτε και ουσιαστικά  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Σε αυτο συνφωνουμε Ηλια  :03. Thumb up: ....και εννοειται ειναι ευπροσδεκτες και να μην φοβουνται οτι θα τις κατασπαραξουμε μαζι με τα πιτογυρα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Andria

* να μην φοβουνται οτι θα τις κατασπαραξουμε μαζι με τα πιτογυρα*

Αυτο ακριβως φοβομαστε !!!!  :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Εσυ  για αρχη να επισκεφτεις την ομορφη ειδυλλιακη Αθηνα :01. Razz:

----------


## Andria

Θα την επισκεφθω σε καποια στιγμη ...οταν θα μαι και καλα εξοπλισμενη!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

Με τι ακριβως? :01. Razz: ...να φοβομαστε αν ειναι :01. Razz:

----------


## Andria

Εξοπλισμενη για αμυνα απο την κατασπαραξη σας  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> * να μην φοβουνται οτι θα τις κατασπαραξουμε μαζι με τα πιτογυρα*
> 
> Αυτο ακριβως φοβομαστε !!!!



τα πήρατε απο φόβο τα παιδιά με φαίνετε , αφού ξέρετε πλέον οι γυναίκες έχετε γίνει το ισχυρό φύλο σύμφωνα με αυτα που βλέπουμε και ακούμε καθημερινα με τις συμπεριφορές των ανδρών , όχι βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχουν και εξαιρέσεις αλλα ο κανόνας άλλαξε

----------


## RAMBO

> Εξοπλισμενη για αμυνα απο την κατασπαραξη σας




Δεν σε πειραζει κανεις μην ανχωνεσαι :01. Razz:

----------


## Andria

Εγω στις εξαιρεσεις μαλλον ανηκω Λιακο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## marila

πολυ καλη ιδεα να συναντιουνται ατομα του φορουμ και επιτελους απο κοντα κριμα που ειμαστε ο ενας εδω ο αλλος εκει και χρονος για μετακινησεις ελαχιστος ε δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σας φοβομαστε πιστευω οτι ισα ισα θα σας εχουμε προστασια εχουμε υπευθυνα παλικαρια στην ομαδα.Καλα να περασετε.............

----------


## Metalhead|T|

αντε ρε παιδιά...κοριτσια αγοριααα  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

Ευχαριστουμε marilla θα εχετε πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τα σοδομα και  τα γομορα που θα συμβουν :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Ηλαπ

Εγω προτεινω να μαζευτουμε για ομαδικη προπονηση πρωτα γιατι ο ραμπος εχει αγριες διαθεσεις...  :01. Razz:

----------


## marila

> Ευχαριστουμε marilla θα εχετε πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο απο τα σοδομα και  τα γομορα που θα συμβουν


Ετσι μπραβο θελω το τραπεζι με τα κοψιδια και τις μπυρες γιατι φατε και μια μερα σας εχι φοβηθει το ματι μου με τα στεγνα και μετα φωτο με ποτο σε μπουζουκια που εμεις πλεον δεν εχουμε και με ολα τα κορμια τα φιδισια στο τραπεζια .

----------


## RAMBO

Εσυ γατακι πρωτα θα ερθεις να φαμε και μετα εχει σειρα συναντηση για προπονηση :01. Mr. Green:  ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αντε γιατι με φαίνετε θα σας βάλουμε εμείς καμιά φωτο με την Μαρίλα απο κανα ξεφάντωμα στο Μάι κλάμπ στη Ξάνθη να σας δώσουμε το καλό παράδειγμα !! :08. Toast: 
εγω τώρα βγήκαμε παρέα  και με πιτσιρικάδες 18-19 χρονών που πήγαμε μια φορα προχθές Ξάνθη και τώρα με παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ανηψιός μου και με λέει , θείο πάμε κανένα μαι κλάμπ το σάββατο και τον λέω γιατί να μην πάμε θα μας χαλάσει κανένας την διαγωγή?
αφου σε κάποια φάση λέω νομίζω μάγκες πρέπει να φύγουμε τώρα και πιστεύω να καταλάβατε τον λόγο και λέει πολύ φίδι έμεινε εδω μέσα ρε θείο , το θηλυκό στοιχείο ελατώθηκε και λέω όταν το κλάμπ παιδιά θυμίζει  το ΚΑ ΨΙ ΜΙ  απ το στρατό κακά μαντάτα την κάνουμε για να ρίξουμε και κανα ύπνο να είμαστε αύριο φρεσκαδούρες την μέρα  :01. Razz:

----------


## marila

> αντε γιατι με φαίνετε θα σας βάλουμε εμείς καμιά φωτο με την Μαρίλα απο κανα ξεφάντωμα στο Μάι κλάμπ στη Ξάνθη να σας δώσουμε το καλό παράδειγμα !!
> εγω τώρα βγήκαμε παρέα  και με πιτσιρικάδες 18-19 χρονών που πήγαμε μια φορα προχθές Ξάνθη και τώρα με παίρνει τηλέφωνο ο ανηψιός μου και με λέει , θείο πάμε κανένα μαι κλάμπ το σάββατο και τον λέω γιατί να μην πάμε θα μας χαλάσει κανένας την διαγωγή?
> αφου σε κάποια φάση λέω νομίζω μάγκες πρέπει να φύγουμε τώρα και πιστεύω να καταλάβατε τον λόγο και λέει πολύ φίδι έμεινε εδω μέσα ρε θείο , το θηλυκό στοιχείο ελατώθηκε και λέω όταν το κλάμπ παιδιά θυμίζει  το ΚΑ ΨΙ ΜΙ  απ το στρατό κακά μαντάτα την κάνουμε για να ρίξουμε και κανα ύπνο να είμαστε αύριο φρεσκαδούρες την μέρα


Ε δεν το πιστευω στο MY εχω κανενα χρονο να παω η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω αισθανθηκα καπως Μεγαλη εκει μεσα αλλα εαν τυχει με καλη παρεα και εχεις reserve κανενα προβλημα αλλα προτιμουσα τα μπουζουκια μας περναγαμαμε καλα και για να σβησουμε πηγαινα στο διπλα μετα στo MY.Eγω προτινω κυρ Ηλια να τους κατεβασουμε σε εμας και να κανουμε το ξεφαντωμα στα μερη μας να το κανονισετε εσεις.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Με τι ακριβως?...να φοβομαστε αν ειναι


Taser

----------


## RAMBO

Θα ναι γλυκος ο πονος  :01. Razz:

----------


## just chris

εγω νομιζα για κανα καφε θα πηγαιναμε.αλλα εσεις θελετε να φαμε κοντοσουβλια στον κιαμο.  για κανα καφεδακο μεσα ειμαι,για τα υπολοιπα δε με κοβω.

----------


## goldenera

> Να προσθεσω οτι θα βρεθουμε εξω απο την σταση του μετρο Κεραμεικος
> 
> 
> Golden εγω παω για κρεπαλη διχως αυριο τωρα αν κανενα απο τα γατακια αντεξει θα εχουμε και συνεχεια στα ξενυχταδικα της περιοχης με απωτερο σκοπο να χωνεψουμε




Ποποοοοοοοό άγριες διαθέσεις έχεις βρε RAMBE μου και φοβάμαι ότι αν έρθω στο τέλος θα τραγουδάω:




 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Πάντως μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι......κρεπάλη δίχως αύριο.....ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> *Ποποοοοοοοό άγριες διαθέσεις έχεις βρε RAMBE μου και φοβάμαι ότι αν έρθω στο τέλος θα τραγουδάω:*
> 
> 
> Πάντως μου αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέφτεσαι......κρεπάλη δίχως αύριο.....ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ!!!!


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Thumbs Up: 
χ0α0χα0χα0χα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ε δεν το πιστευω στο MY εχω κανενα χρονο να παω η αληθεια ειναι οτι και εγω αισθανθηκα καπως Μεγαλη εκει μεσα αλλα εαν τυχει με καλη παρεα και εχεις reserve κανενα προβλημα αλλα προτιμουσα τα μπουζουκια μας περναγαμαμε καλα και για να σβησουμε πηγαινα στο διπλα μετα στo MY.Eγω προτινω κυρ Ηλια να τους κατεβασουμε σε εμας και να κανουμε το ξεφαντωμα στα μερη μας να το κανονισετε εσεις.



και γω έχω πολυ καιρό απλά έτυχε με τούς μαλιάδες και πήγα και σήμερα πάλι με είπαν αλλα δεν μπορώ σήμερα 
και στην διασκέδαση δεν έχει μεγάλη μικρή , εκεί απ όλα έχει ο μπαξές στο μαι κλάμπ , και γω γουστάρω μπουζούκια αλλα πλέον η διασκέδαση βρίσκετε στο ναδιρ καμία σχέση με παλιά 
και αν ψήνονται μέλη απο εδω τα μέρη μας κάνουμε κανένα μοχαμπέτι , αλλιώς θα τα πιούμε και θα τα σπάσουμε μια μέρα εμείς παρέα και θα τούς βάλουμε φωτο να δούνε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Toast:

----------


## goldenera

Ηλία αύριο στις 21:00 στον Κεραμεικό? Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος είναι, ψήνεσαι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Ηλία αύριο στις 21:00 στον Κεραμεικό? Ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος είναι, ψήνεσαι?


*Goldenera* σε θελουμε, σε χρειαζομαστε να βαλεις μια ταξη!  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Τόλη μη σε ξεγελά το σοβαρό μου προφίλ, σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις είναι ποιός θα μαζέψει ποιόν :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## RAMBO

Παιδια ελατε και οσο αντεξετε εγω θα εχω κατεβασει νιτρικα :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Λιγες ωρες απομενουν και το φορτηγο ειναι καθοδον για να κυλισει ομαλα η υπολοιπη βραδυα :01. Razz: 



Εξω απο την σταση του μετρο Κεραμεικος στην πλατεια στο Γκαζι στις 9 θα τα πουμε :02. Welcome:

----------


## theodosia

Καλά να περάσετε :02. Welcome:

----------


## just chris

ρε ο vaggan θα ερθει?που χαθηκε?

----------


## RAMBO

> Καλά να περάσετε


Eυχαριστουμε δεσποινης,θα φαμε κατι και για σενα που δεν τρως τπτ :01. Mr. Green: 





> ρε ο vaggan θα ερθει?που χαθηκε?



Δεν μεινει Αθηνα..

----------


## Kalliopaki

Κάντε Πανικό!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Tolis 1989

Η χθεσινή βόλτα τελείωσε με επιτυχία μπορώ να πω!
Αν και λίγα άτομα,περάσαμε πολύ καλά! :01. Wink: 
Σε λίγο θα δείτε και τι φάγαμε! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Tolis 1989

Ιδού τα σουβλάκια μας!. . .ο *just chris* μόλις είπα στην σερβιτόρο για 7 καλαμάκια νόμιζε πως ήταν για όλους! :02. Shock:  :08. Toast: 
Το μαγαζί δεν είχε παράπονο, κάναμε καλό τζίρο για 4 άτομα!
Να σημειώσω πως ο *Rambo* τρώει πιο γρήγορα απ όλους μας!  :01. Razz: 
Και ο *Ηλαπ* πάντως καλός άξιος μαχητής!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Κι εδώ με την ιδέα του Rambo καταλήξαμε για παγωτά και βάφλες! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Αφου ειμαι στην υδατανθρακωση μονιμα  :01. Razz: 

Περασαμε πολυ ωραια χτες και πρεπει να επαναληφθουν τα εκτροπα...ακομα χωνευω :01. Mr. Green:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ArgoSixna

ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΛΑ που δεν ξεκινησα , ετοιμος ημουν να παρω τον goldenera και να ξεκινησουμε απο κορυδαλλο!

----------


## Fataoulas

> Αφου ειμαι στην υδατανθρακωση μονιμα




Eτσι πρεπει   :03. Thumb up: 


Καλα ε, βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες και μου ερχεται να φαω την οθονη

Τα χερια του Τολη, ετοιμα να εκραγουν ειναι  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρέα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

ευχαριστουμε boss!!!!
καλα να σου πω...την επομενη που θα βγουμε παλι,κοιταξτε να εχετε φαει γιατι δεν ειστε ανθρωποι εσεις.
ο ραμπο στο δρομο μου ελεγε που ειναι το μητερα να παμε να ξεγεννησει.

----------


## liveris

ειναι που τις τελευταιες μερες δεν ειχε ορεξη.. :08. Turtle: 

μπας κ κρατουσε για χθες?!

----------


## RAMBO

Εχω επανελθει πληρως στο 100% μετα απο την χθεσινη νυχτα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

μην βγαινετε με τον ραμπο κ τον τολη για φαι. ο τολης ζητησε στην αρχη το χερι του ψηστη σε διπλη πιτα κ του ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται αυτο.μετα τσατιστηκε πολυ κ παραγγειλε 7 καλαμακια κ δυο πιτες ολικης αλεσης(παναθεμα σε με εκανες να δακρυσω με τις πιτες!)
ο ραμπο τρωει αποτομα κ γρηγορα αφου μπερδευτηκε κ εφαγε κ ενα πιατο.μετα ψαχναμε το μητερα οπως σας ειπα πριν.

----------


## RAMBO

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Αγόρια ομορφίνατε το γκάζι !!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

> Τα χερια του Τολη, ετοιμα να εκραγουν ειναι


Αυτό ακριβώς τράβηξε το μάτι μου......ειδικά στην 1η φωτό τα χέρια φαίνονται....HUGEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!




> ο τολης ζητησε στην αρχη το χερι του ψηστη σε διπλη πιτα κ του ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται αυτο.μετα τσατιστηκε πολυ κ παραγγειλε 7 καλαμακια κ δυο πιτες ολικης αλεσης(παναθεμα σε με εκανες να δακρυσω με τις πιτες!)


Chris μη σε ξεγελάει ο Τόλης, ήταν συγκεκριμένα 7 διότι είχε υπολογίσει τα αντίστοιχα γραμμάρια πρωτείνης το παιδί. Αμ έτσι στην τύχη νομίζεις έφτιαξε τις χερούκλες? 
Αλλά περισσότερο ρε παιδιά λιμπίστικα τις βάφλες με τις παγωτάρες :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Μπράβο παίδες, ωραία παρέα, φαίνεται πως περάσατε πολύ ωραία την άλλη φορά και περισσότεροι από εμάς :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

και γαμω τα παρεακια θυμηθηκα εποχες κανδαυλου :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: αλλα σαν ειδικος στην βαφλα θα πω οτι επιδεχεται βελτιωση πολυ φτωχη σε πραλινα ρε αδερφια.παντως σας ζηλεψα απο χειμωνακι ολο και θα τα λεμε  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> και γαμω τα παρεακια θυμηθηκα εποχες κανδαυλουαλλα σαν ειδικος στην βαφλα θα πω οτι επιδεχεται βελτιωση πολυ φτωχη σε πραλινα ρε αδερφια.παντως σας ζηλεψα απο χειμωνακι ολο και θα τα λεμε


Χαχαχα οταν ερθεις στα μερη μας πρεπει να μας μαθεις τα κολπα της καλης βαφλας φιλε!
( Αν ειναι απο Σεπτεμβρη που θα ειναι και περιοδος ογκου ώστε να φαμε άφοβα  :01. Mr. Green:  )

----------


## Predator1995

Απο σεπτεμβρη που μπαινει ο ογκος σας εχω εγω αμα θελετε συναντηση για πολυ καλο φαγητο πανομορμου αγιο δημητριου πικοιλια κρεατων για 4 ατομα απο μια ο καθενας  :01. Wink:  και φυσικα δεν σταματαμε μονο εκει αμα θελεται αξιζει τα λευτα και ειναι και φτηνα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οκ τον Χειμωνα στον ογκο :01. Mr. Green:  να το εχουμε στα υποψιν.

----------


## Predator1995

εγω σας περιμενω αμα θελετε να ερθετε προς τα μερη μου για φαγητο εχει καλο φαι ειδικα γι αυτους που δεν εχουν ορια  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στο επομενο αν εχει γυναικες ερχομαι κ γω. :01. lol:

----------


## Predator1995

cobra θα σου φερω την ξαδερφη μου ρε συ για να ερθεις  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:  ψηνομουν να παω και εγω αλλα μολις ειδα τις φωτογραφιες καλα εκανα και δεν πηγα γιατι τωρα στην γραμμωση αυτα θα με σκοτωναν  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Άμα κανονίσετε κάτι πάντως ημέρα Κυριακή που έχω συνήθως το ρεπό μου θα ρθω κι εγώ!  :01. Smile: 

Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## marila

> Η χθεσινή βόλτα τελείωσε με επιτυχία μπορώ να πω!
> Αν και λίγα άτομα,περάσαμε πολύ καλά!
> Σε λίγο θα δείτε και τι φάγαμε!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84757
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84758


Ομορφιες ................αλλα το καλυτερο ηταν οι βαφλες σας χαιρομαι παντα ετσι.

----------


## just chris

> Στο επομενο αν εχει γυναικες ερχομαι κ γω.


οσο γι'αυτο κατι εκανα παλι!!!

----------


## just chris

> Άμα κανονίσετε κάτι πάντως ημέρα Κυριακή που έχω συνήθως το ρεπό μου θα ρθω κι εγώ! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το C1505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


να ξερεις οτι θα εισαι με 4-6 μαντραχαλους αν αυτο δε σε ενοχλει.το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα γελασεις παντως!!!!

----------


## just chris

> και γαμω τα παρεακια θυμηθηκα εποχες κανδαυλουαλλα σαν ειδικος στην βαφλα θα πω οτι επιδεχεται βελτιωση πολυ φτωχη σε πραλινα ρε αδερφια.παντως σας ζηλεψα απο χειμωνακι ολο και θα τα λεμε


εγω περιμενα οτι θα εισαι 'δω κ θα ερχοσουν γιατι εισαι μεσα σε κατι τετοια οπως κ ο κομπρα.χασατε μ@λ@κες! ειχε χαβαλε πολυ.....

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ειχα βαρδια χθες,ξυπναγα 5μιση το πρωι...οποτε αν ερχομουν θα ημουν dead μετα.





> cobra θα σου φερω την ξαδερφη μου ρε συ για να ερθεις   ψηνομουν να παω και εγω αλλα μολις ειδα τις φωτογραφιες καλα εκανα και δεν πηγα γιατι τωρα στην γραμμωση αυτα θα με σκοτωναν


Στειλε φωτο,δε την ξερω :01. Razz:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> να ξερεις οτι θα εισαι με 4-6 μαντραχαλους αν αυτο δε σε ενοχλει.το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα γελασεις παντως!!!!


Θα ανεβάσω και το μέσο όρο ηλικίας!  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

> εγω περιμενα οτι θα εισαι 'δω κ θα ερχοσουν γιατι εισαι μεσα σε κατι τετοια οπως κ ο κομπρα.χασατε μ@λ@κες! ειχε χαβαλε πολυ.....


ε αμα ειμαι αθηνα μεσα ειμαι σε κατι τετοια :01. Razz:  αλλα το καλοκαιρι αδυνατον απο οκτωβριο και μετα ειμαι πιο φρι και για να μην ξεχνιομαστε...

----------


## just chris

σιγα μη ξεχασαμε!!!!!!!!   ωραια περασαμε κ τοτε. θα ξαναγινει ρε...εννοειται!!!

----------


## Predator1995

οποτε ψηνεστε για καμια συναντηση γνωριμια για φαγητο απο εβδομαδα πειτε παιδια εγω μεσα ειμαι  :01. Smile:

----------


## Predator1995

μιας και εχω ψηθει τοσο πολυ για cheat meal οσοι εχετε ψηθει τοσο πολυ ελατε να κανονισουμε  :01. Wink:

----------

